#   >   1 7.7

## Zuzya

,  ,       1 77   . .?         ,         8.2.          ... :Lupa:

----------


## Miraj003

> ,  ,       1 77   . .?         ,         8.2.          ...


     .     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...         ,         8.2.          ...


 .
  ""          .
** . 
   ,    ,  .

----------


## Anton N.

1 7.7 ,        ,    7.7     ,    8.2.  ,     8 .        8-   2 ,       .    ,    :Wink:

----------


## Miraj003

1.    .  ?        8-?   http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=12695

----------


## Zuzya

,    ...         ,  ,      ,     ...       7.7.  .      ,      .      ,        ,           ,  .    -   ...   ... 

  ,    1,     ...  " " -  ...           ...       ,       ...

----------


## Ed2005

,   ,    4-5     .      1  - ,        7.7,              . 
   ,   ,   7.7   -    . ,    ,    7.7    ,      .  ,  7.7 -  .

----------


## 2006

*Anton N.*, 


> 7.7     ,    8.2


     !   ,   2011

----------


## Anton N.

> *Anton N.*,      !   ,   2011


 ,   ,     -,     "1".

   ,     ,   *Ed2005*,  ,  7.7    -,     .   ,   -  ,       .       ,    -  ,          ...

 ,    ,   , , ,   ,   .    .       8   10    -  45 000 .  ,   8-.    ,       ...

----------


## Anton N.

> *Anton N.*,      !   ,   2011


 ,           8,   ,       .            (   ),   7.7,    8,       .  ,       ,            8   .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,       ,            8   .


 . ,      ,    8.     8- ,   ()   7.7.
   -   **     1.  ,      ,       .   ,  .     .

     8 -   ,  .  ,    1.6,       2.0 ?  2.0        1.6?

  .
   .      7.7  **. 
  ,        .    . 
 2011      .   . 
 , ,  .   .  ,   2011.  -  . 
  -          1 6.0.

  1    7.7   - ,    -         ( ,   ) -  -   . ,    7.7    -          .       . 
     -  7.7    ! 
 -    !
  -         ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .      7.7  **. 
>   ,        .    . ...


    .
        1: 7.7.   ** . 
      .




> 2011      .


   , ,              , ..     ,  .  :Wink:  




> , ,  .   .  ,   2011.  -  .


    . 
,      100 ,        ""  56 .  ,      ,              ,     -  . , ,     - ,      ,    ,   ,   .  :Wink: 

 , , , ,  , ,  ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## VLDMR

*BorisG* - ...  :Big Grin: 

  - "_ ...   ._." "_  -         "_
  - "_   ...     .._."

  - "_ ..._" (.. ** )
  - _  .._.

  - _,  ,    2011..._
   - _ 3-4 ..._

  ?   :Big Grin: 

    . ( -   .    .  " 8-" ) .

 -   :Smilie: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ed2005

> , ,     - ,      ,    ,   ,


 ,    ,  7.7        5 .      2011 .  ,        2012 .  ,   .        ,   2012 .      3-5,     10-15 .   ,  ,    3  ,  30,        .    ,   ,   50-70    ,         1000 ?      -     ,   8 ,  ,    50,   7.7  5        .

----------


## LD74

> ,  ,       1 77   . .?


           (, ,  ),       .        .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=369262




> . 
> .


    ,              1  7.7    -  ,             1  8  .     
           1 8    1  7.7.         ,     ,         (1.0.20)        ,        1  8          ,    1  7.7 .    ,       1 7.7  1 8     ,       ,                1  8      .  ,       2011                     1  8.       1    7.7,  ,        1  8    ,                    ,         ** **  .   ,         -        ,        1  8    1   2010 (  1.0.19).       1  7.7              ( ..      7.70.643) -          ,    !      ?  ,             ,              .     ,        ,    2011      1,               1  7.7,               ,          1  8.     
    -         1,          .  ,          ,     ,         .          -  ,    ,          ,      1  7.7    ,      ,      .  ,           ,        ,      **     1,             .       ,          :  ,      1              ?           4-5  ,          ,                ?             1                 ,    ,      ,        ,    1  7.7,  ,         Windows  Vista    Windows  7  -          .          ,              ?     ,    ,        1    ,        ,          . 




> . ,      ,    8.     8- ,   ()   7.7.
>    -   **     1.  ,      ,       .   ,  .     .


                          .                  1  7.7    1  8,          ,            1  7.7,              .  ,               1  8,            1  7.7  ..    ,        ,        1  7.7    2011                1  8  (      ,        ).  ,          1  8      ,         ,                (                      ).    1  8      ,                -    1          .        ,          ,  ,    ,  .            ,           6-    ,        ,        1  8,            .    ,              1  8,  ,            .                   ,         2011        ,                      ,    ,  ,        -        ,          .

----------


## zhns

> ,      100 ,        ""  56 .  ,      ,              ,     -  . , ,     - ,      ,    ,   ,   . 
> 
>  , , , ,  , ,  ,   .


,    1   .   : http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=13028

----------


## LD74

> ,    1   .   : http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=13028


        1 8 -   . ,  1,   ,   , :            ,     .           .,     -       1 8   .    1     1 7.7,          . 

  , , ,   1 -    ,    ,      .   ,      :    ,             ,        ,             1 7.7. 

      :      ,    1 7.7          2011  ,     .   1     1 8    2011 ,       ""    1 8  ,           .  ,    1 7.70.644      (!),       ,       (  1 7.7 ,       2010,   ).   ,     -       .

----------


## Anton N.

, 1   **  :Smilie:     ,  .    3   :Smilie:    ,             ,   ,         .          .           ,        7.7. *LD74*,       ...     - -? 7.7   ,   ,  -  ...    ,   ... Viva, 1c...

----------


## LD74

> , 1   **     ,  .    3


     - . http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=398 BorisG,   ,   " " "-"  " ". , - , BorisG    -      (   )      .




> *LD74*,       ...     - -?


      -  ,      1 7.7      2012.  ,  1  2011 ,    ,             .         1 7.7       . ,    1 8    ,        .      1,      (!)   1 8.2  (,   , - ),     ,    ,   ,    1 8.2  (      ,     ).    :    ,  ? 




> 7.7   ,   ,  -  ...    ,   ...


        . 1 -  ,    ** .         2005-2006  ?     ,   .      ,   1C 7.7   ?  :     1 7.7     ,   - :       ,     ,  , ,  , .  ,      ,           .  ,   1 7.7 ,   ,       ,    . , 15.11.2010      ,      01.01.2011  (         ).    1 8   24.12.2010,   1 7.7 - 30.12.2010  ( 1 7.7    ).  ,   1       (!), ,    ,   ,   ,    .   ,   -  .     1 7.7  ,    (!)   -    -    ,  24  ,         !  ?





> ,             ,   ,         .          .           ,        7.7.


 . , ,     :-),  1 7.7  ,    ,  -     - ,   .  1 8    1 7.7   -    ,       .  ,       , "" ,     1.

----------


## Anton N.

> , - , BorisG    -      (   )      .


  ,  ,   ,       , 30.01.2011      ...   ,    , ... 



> ..   ,  ?


   ...   ,    ...



> . 1 -  ,    ** .         2005-2006  ?


,       2011      ? ,  2010 -    7.7 ?  ,  ...      ...



> ,   1C 7.7   ?  :     1 7.7     ,   - :       ,     ,  , ,  , .


   "-**".   -      **          .      -,      ,   ,   1    .   ,   ,      .    -     ,        .    ,      -  .        -    1   **.        **       (  ),        .



> ..        ...   ,       ,    ...  ?


  ,   ,      ...        7.7    .  -        ,   "" 1          ,        ? ,    ,    -    ,  ...



> .


   ...



> , ,   ... ...1 8    1 7.7   -    ,       ...


  : "  ,   ,  7.7  8,    7.7  **?".        : "      1 8.?" , " ,  30-  7.7,           , "",   ,   8.?".   .    ,    ...



> ,       , "" ,     1.


  ,     8-,      ,    ,     " ,  ...  ... - ..."  " ,  ..  ..    ..".       ,  1 8 , ,     ,             8,     ,         .    .      :


   ,
    ,
  ,  ...

----------


## LD74

> ...   ,    ...


       -.        1          ,          ,        .




> -        ,   "" 1          ,        ? ,    ,    -    ,  ...


          . ,  1                  ,   ,     ,      ,       .    ,          1 7.7        2005 ,    ,      ?  ,                  ,     .




> 2011      ? ,  2010 -    7.7 ?  ,  ...      ...


    7.7  2010 ?   ,  1    ,            ** ,       ,         -              ,        ,          1              .  ,     2005             ,              ,          ,            1  8  (      -      ;          -  1          ,    ,                ).        -  ,     1        ,           1   7.7 ,        ,          1 7.7      .      ,                ,          ?




> -      **          .



,                ,  ,  ,                -                ,      ,              1  7.7.             ,        ,                      .     ,  ,        ,      1          .    ,  ,                ,  19 . .    -  -,      .  ,            ,      (    ),                           ,               (    ,        1  7.7    -              5    ).  ,  ,      -      1,                    ,        .       ,               (          ,      )          .

,          ,            ,            ,          , -  1 7.7  ӻ,          ,          ?    1  7.7        .      -     1 8,        -      1  7.7,        ?                  -  1 7.7  ,        .      .    ,        ,  1 7.7    1  8,    1    ,              1  7.7    .




> : "  ,   ,  7.7  8,    7.7  **?".


      ?            1ѻ        ,    ,      ,        .  ,  ,    ,          ,    -          .       1,      ,    ,          ,          ,        .    1  8    ,                    -        1,    ,             ,        ,    ,                  .             1  7.7    1  8        -            ,      ,  ,    ,      20  ,            1         .    -           ,      1 8           ,        ,        1         .




> : "      1 8.?" , " ,  30-  7.7,           , "",   ,   8.?".   .    ,    ...


         -      ,               ,      -  ,                 ,      .      ,          1  8              ,      ,          :             ,          ,      ,             ..       1 7.7        :       1 8      ,                  ,        -    .       ,  ,    ,  (  -           ),              ,  ,    ,           .      ,              ,          1,    ,          1  8        ,  ,  -    ,                .




> ,     8-,      ,    ,     " ,  ...  ... - ..."  " ,  ..  ..    ..".       ,  1 8 , ,     ,             8,     ,         .


  ,    ,        1 8    ,              .                 -      1     .    ,  ,    ,            .      1  8    :  -    ,  -,  ,    .        :        ,    ,      1  8    2010  ,      ,                ,          .     ,    .  ,        1 8    -,      1  7.7,          ,    ,    1              ,      .         :    ,    ,     () .              :  ,  ,    ,  ,        - .  -, .

----------


## Anton N.

> . ,  1                  ,   ,     ,


 , -      ..           ,   ...   ,        ""  1,     ?



> ,                ,          ?


  , ,   - .   ,   .      ,     ,  7-8  .



> ...    1... ...  1    ,              1  7.7    ...


      ,    ,     ...



> ?...  ,  ,    ,          ,    -          ... ...    ,              ,          1,    ,          1  8        ,  ,  -    ,                .


       ,  ,          ,    ,   ...   ,        .     -  ,                  ,                . ,   ,      .    ,    . 

            8-,      .     ,  ,  ,  .           .  ,   ,       .      ,      ...    ,     1 8?       -...   ,     #,  ,       ,    ...     .     ,     ""  , , "",     ,   , ,      ""     C#,  ,   ,   ,    .



> ,  ,    ,            .


,          .        :Big Grin: 



> ,        1 8    -,      1  7.7,          ,    ,    1              ,      .        ...


 ...  - .

----------


## Borometr157

> ,        ""  1,     ?


     1  ,          .

----------


## BTG

> ,
>     ,
>   ,  ...


 :8:

----------

,   8-.    ,       ...


  +   ??         ,    !     )))

----------


## LD74

1 7.7  2011 .
   1   ,      1C 7.7  (http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=13179),    :

"...  "  ",         ... ...     2011   ...*    "1:   8*" (  "1: 8") *   "   " . 6.1* (  "1: 7.7") 1          ,                 ,          , .     06.12.2010  162."

 ,  ,   1 7.7                     ,             -     2011.      -       1                   1 8  (  ,   ),             1 7.7       .              ,        1  7.7        ,          .   -, -     ,   ,   ,       1,          . 

     ,      -         162  ( 157).   ,          .    ,      ,      ,            2011  ,         1  7.7       :              ,     ,      ..   ,    ,                ,         2011               :  ,  ,     1 7.7     , ..          162            .

  ,       ,            (   -  ,    )       1  7.7,      ,    ,      ,  ,        .         1 7.7             -  ,          ,    1        ,  ,    .    ,            ,          1  7.7,        ,               -  ,  ,          ,          .      ,                         -    -                    ,                    ;              ,          ,      .                ,              ,  ,      ,             :    ,      1  7.7                   (  ,          ),  ,      ,                .              -            ""      1  7.7,        1  8,   ,    ,      .

----------

,      ? 1             .     ,   ,     .      -  ,    .   .       . 
   ,       , ,   2011   12 .  1,        .      .   1   ?

----------


## LD74

> ,      ??


  .   ,       1 -    ,      ,     - .  1,      "",      1 7.7, ,    -    1 7.7   ""     ,        1 8,    .

----------


## Rusk51

,           1 .   ,      .

----------


## dennis27

1,     ?   107     77    .          1      ? !!! 
:     . )

----------


## dennis27



----------


## Zuzya

,  ,   ...      ,     01.01.12 ...    ......        .  ,   (   )   ...      (     )...       ...       -      ?...   7.7... ... :No:

----------


## 2006

7.7  2012     !     !  ,    7.7    8.2,    (300- )

----------


## dreemy_girl

8.1 ..

----------


## _Helga

> ,  ,   ...      ,     01.01.12 ...    ...


,      ?  ,       ,        ,       ....

----------

7- ?
   ,                   1      1  .....

----------

